# Smith & Wesson M&P22 - Any advice ?



## DaBreeze (Feb 25, 2012)

Anybody own or have shot the new M&P22 semi-auto pistol? Thinking about purchasing a new plinker and I am like the looks of it. What has your experience been with it ?


----------



## saku39 (May 11, 2010)

i had the rifle, didnt like it, im used to real ARs and it just got boring after one range trip

also had the sig 522 rifle, for me it was far better of a weapon, the mp15-22 feels like a toy


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Good plinker,just use CCI Mini Mag a buddy has one and its just as fun as a 10/22


----------



## Longbow14 (Aug 8, 2011)

I used a friends a while back. the only real down side is he removed the iron rear sight to put a red dot on it. and never zeroed the sight so it was just a crap shoot. Fun plinker but for the money i'd rather invest in a more accurate 22 or even a 10-22 with some crazy stock on it.


----------



## mudflap91 (Oct 2, 2007)

I have one. I like it because its fun to shoot and cheap. They like CCI and Federal bulk. If I remember correctly, the manual says not to use Remington Thunderbolt.


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

I have one and have fed it all kinds of cheap ammo. Rarely have a ftf. Its very accurate, fun to shoot, and cheap! Has most of the same features as a AR. Its a good bit lighter than one also. It's probably my favorite gun in the safe. 
Here's a pic of mine.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Funny you say that Rob, my favorite rifle is my GSG-5 man it will eat anything....


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

I hear ya Jeremy. I'm gonna buy a GSG one day. Maybe when my 2 yo gets big enough to shoot one.


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

I'm thoroughly impressed with them. They are pretty accurate, even with iron sights I can make dime sized groups at 25yds. For reliability they run extremely well with Federal Bulk pack. The only thing I've ever seen broken was a broken extractor on one that had at least several hundred thousand rounds through it. Interestingly, the rifle worked with limited reliability with a broken extractor.


----------



## DaBreeze (Feb 25, 2012)

Guys
I appreciate the imput but I was referring to the new M&P22 semi auto pistol. Should have made my original post more clear. Going to edit that now.


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

DaBreeze said:


> Guys
> I appreciate the imput but I was referring to the new M&P22 semi auto pistol. Should have made my original post more clear. Going to edit that now.


That's what I originally assumed you were referring to, but wasn't sure.


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

Gravity3694 said:


> That's what I originally assumed you were referring to, but wasn't sure.


*I thought it was kinda weird that every one was telling you about their rifles and saying things about 10/22's. I have been looking at the pistol for a while in the Academy ad in Sundays paper and was wondering how they perfored. I want one just because it would be good training for the wife and kids for next to free and they could practice breaking them down and cleaing them.*

*I hoped I would hear good things. I still don't know whats so damn hard about making a double stack .22 lr pistol with more then 12 rounds???? If they can do it with a .22mag ( PMR30) then why not lr? Can't tell me it's a cycling thing. This M&P pistol would be awesome if it held 30 rounds, now that would be fun.:blink:*


----------



## Tyee Dave (Oct 24, 2007)

Oooops. Never mind. I answered my own question.....


----------



## DaBreeze (Feb 25, 2012)

TURTLE said:


> I thought it was kinda weird that every one was telling you about their rifles and saying things about 10/22's. I have been looking at the pistol for a while in the Academy ad in Sundays paper and was wondering how they perfored. I want one just because it would be good training for the wife and kids for next to free and they could practice breaking them down and cleaing them.
> 
> I hoped I would hear good things. I still don't know whats so damn hard about making a double stack .22 lr pistol with more then 12 rounds???? If they can do it with a .22mag ( PMR30) then why not lr? Can't tell me it's a cycling thing. This M&P pistol would be awesome if it held 30 rounds, now that would be fun.:blink:


Missed the newspaper ad. How many $

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## saku39 (May 11, 2010)

ive heard good review on the pistol, the only thing to watch out for it

slides made out of aluminum vs steel slide stop= eventual wear

the ruger SR22 pistol is lighter, smaller and cheaper, same if not better build quality

i have put 500rds thru an sr22 pistol, no failures, only seen videos on the mp22 pistol, its just really big for what it is


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

TURTLE said:


> *I thought it was kinda weird that every one was telling you about their rifles and saying things about 10/22's. I have been looking at the pistol for a while in the Academy ad in Sundays paper and was wondering how they perfored. I want one just because it would be good training for the wife and kids for next to free and they could practice breaking them down and cleaing them.*
> 
> *I hoped I would hear good things. I still don't know whats so damn hard about making a double stack .22 lr pistol with more then 12 rounds???? If they can do it with a .22mag ( PMR30) then why not lr? Can't tell me it's a cycling thing. This M&P pistol would be awesome if it held 30 rounds, now that would be fun.:blink:*


The model name for the rifle is M&P 15-22, so that's probably why. The M&P22 would be a good training handgun if your training to use a regular M&P. Dedicated .22lr handguns like the Ruger MKIII or Browning Buckmark are better more reliable options.


----------

